# Hani's Art Thread!



## haniibee (Dec 17, 2017)

I think my *first official thread here* would be appropriate to be an art dump! I'll post some art here and there as I go before I post on my FA gallery. 

My first Image will be something I drew for a friend! 
It's Akame from Ginga Nagareboshi Gin


----------



## galo (Dec 18, 2017)

What a cute pic.


----------



## haniibee (Dec 29, 2017)

I tried my hand at painting without lines for my _Golden Jackal_ named Unknown! it's not really my best work but it's the best i can do for a first try at painting. i really hope to improve on this in the future.


----------



## haniibee (Jan 9, 2018)

I redrew a picture of my black shiba !


----------



## haniibee (Jan 12, 2018)

An angry jackal


----------



## haniibee (Mar 3, 2018)

I haven't uploaded in almost 2 months before these recent pixels....


----------

